# Battleship Yamato Movie -



## Michael Dorosh (19 Dec 2005)

www.yamato-movie.jp

I love a movie with a happy ending.  If you can navigate past the Japanese characters, there is a decent sized trailer - actually, the thing if HUGE and is about three screens wide with perfect clarity, at least on my rig.


----------



## kincanucks (19 Dec 2005)

Lots of braffering.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Nieghorn (19 Dec 2005)

Looks pretty cool.  Hopefully my local indie cinema will find a copy with English subtitles.


----------



## TCBF (19 Dec 2005)

No luck with the trailers on this here coal-fired computer in the Wainwright WSM.   On the plus side, my wife gave me "Strategic Air Command" starring Jimmy Stewart, June Allyson and 'Col Potter' for my birthday.   I know, I know, it's a chick flick, but the B-36 flying scenes are a celluloid museum - no re-makes for that movie.

"... will find a copy with English subtitles."

Phillistine!

Tom


----------



## Danjanou (19 Dec 2005)

Looks interseting. Amazing how the Japanese still view WW2 and their part in it. Somehow I can't see *Battleship Bismark* opening the Berlin Film Festival anytime soon.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (20 Dec 2005)

In all honesty Danjanou, it looks like a Titanic remake - not that that's a bad thing.  Some pretty gory "war" scenes in that trailer but I think the main focus is a love story??  Then again, I don't read or speak Japanese.  Anyone else know better?

I'm not familiar with any rah rah Japanese films; in fact the only real Japanese-produced film on WW II I'm aware of is half of Tora Tora Tora which was pretty straight forward strategy and action stuff.

It would not surprise me to hear they are unapologetic - I mean, they didn't actually apologize til just recently for their treatment of millions of Chinese civilians and thousands of POWs.


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (21 Dec 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> It would not surprise me to hear they are unapologetic - I mean, they didn't actually apologize til just recently for their treatment of millions of Chinese civilians and thousands of POWs.



True. This society is very interesting interesting. But I never heard the USA apologize for Hyroshima and Nagasaki either.


----------



## old medic (21 Dec 2005)

http://www.crisscross.com/jp/newsmaker/276


----------



## Michael Dorosh (21 Dec 2005)

Clément Barbeau Vermet said:
			
		

> True. This society is very interesting interesting. But I never heard the USA apologize for Hyroshima and Nagasaki either.



Why would they?  ???


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (22 Dec 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Why would they?   ???



Well...I don't want to start a debate on that but in my opinion these 2 tragic bombings were not necessary.


----------

